# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  CA ARCserve Backup r15 surpasse Symantec Backup Exec 2010 selon des tests comparatifs

## Mejdi20

*CA ARCserve Backup r15 surpasse Symantec Backup Exec 2010 selon des tests comparatifs*

_CA ARCserve Backup remporte toutes les preuves des tests conduits par un laboratoire de recherche indpendant et reoit le  World Class Award  pour la deuxime anne conscutive
_
*Paris, le 9 juin 2010* - CA Technologies (NASDAQ : CA) annonce que CA ARCserve Backup r15 a obtenu des rsultats significativement suprieurs  la dernire version de Symantec Backup Exec lors dune rcente valuation concurrentielle. CA ARCserve Backup obtient en effet une meilleure note globale et des rsultats plus levs dans la plupart des catgories : fonctionnalits de sauvegarde/restauration, performances, ergonomie, simplicit de dploiement, etc.

Cette tude, commandite par CA Technologies et conduite par NTL (Network Testing Labs), laboratoire indpendant leader de recherche et dvaluation, dmontre la supriorit de CA ARCserve Backup r15 dans toutes les phases de tests par rapport  la solution Symantec Backup Exec 2010 (par ailleurs plus coteuse).

NTL a par consquent attribu pour la deuxime anne conscutive son  World Class Award   CA ARCserve Backup pour la supriorit de ses fonctionnalits de protection des donnes par rapport  Backup Exec.

_Nos procdures de test extrmement rigoureuses permettent dvaluer les vritables qualits pratiques des fonctionnalits et caractristiques des produits sur lesquels les entreprises jouent leur avenir, commente Barry Nance, Prsident de Network Testing Labs, ayant valu des milliers de produits matriels et logiciels pour des supports de premier plan tels que Computerworld, BYTE Magazine, Government Computer News, PC Magazine, Network Computing, ou Network World. CA ARCserve Backup remporte une nouvelle fois tous les tests comparatifs face  Backup Exec et dmontre des avantages trs significatifs dans les domaines cls prsidant au choix dune solution de protection des donnes, en particulier en matire de performances de sauvegarde/restauration, de gains despace disque par dduplication et dutilisation de la bande passante._ 

Cette tude dmontre en synthse que CA ARCserve Backup  fonctionne beaucoup plus vite et se rvle largement plus fiable et performant que Symantec Backup Exec 2010 . En tablissant quil sagit dun produit  plus mr, performant et rapide bien que moins coteux , cette tude conclut naturellement que  ARCserve est clairement le meilleur choix pour protger et administrer les donnes .

_Nous sommes extrmement fiers de remporter le "World Class award" de Network Testing Labs pour la deuxime anne conscutive. Ce prix consacre nos efforts constants pour commercialiser des produits plus rapides et performants que la concurrence, se flicite Adam Famularo, Vice Prsident senior et Directeur gnral de la Division  Recovery Management and Data Modeling  de CA Technologies. Nous sommes particulirement satisfaits des rsultats comparatifs en matire de dduplication dans lesquels CA ARCserve Backup r15 conomise prs du double de lespace disque tout en consommant 45 % de moins de bande passante que Symantec Backup Exec 2010._ 

Pour plus dinformations sur CA ARCserve Backup r15 et les autres produits de la gamme CA ARCserve, veuillez consulter www.arcserve.com.

* propos de Network Testing Labs*

Network Testing Labs ralise des tudes techniques et des valuations produit indpendantes. Son laboratoire en rseau interconnecte une multitude dordinateurs et de priphriques de tous types dans un environnement en perptuelle volution. Ses analystes et rdacteurs sont des experts des technologies qui sattachent  retranscrire clairement les caractristiques des produits et technologies les plus sophistiqus.

Les experts de Network Testing Labs ditent rgulirement des analyses de produits matriels et logiciels, des tudes sur ltat de lart, des articles techniques, des analyses approfondies, des revues produit, des guides dachat, des analyses sophistiques, etc.  ce titre, ils interviennent rgulirement sur de multiples sujets lors de confrences majeures (Comdex, PC Expo, etc.). NTL a par ailleurs cr des logiciels et bases de donnes normaliss de benchmark rseau et diffrents utilitaires de diagnostic.

*A propos de CA Technologies*

CA Technologies (NASDAQ : CA) est un diteur de solutions de gestion des systmes dinformation dont lexpertise couvre tous les environnements informatiques  du mainframe au Cloud et des systmes distribus aux infrastructures virtuelles. CA Technologies gre et scurise les systmes dinformation et permet  ses clients de fournir des services informatiques plus flexibles. Grce aux produits et aux services innovants de CA Technologies, les organisations informatiques disposent de la connaissance et des contrles ncessaires pour renforcer lagilit de lentreprise. La majorit des socits du Fortune 500 sappuient sur CA Technologies pour grer leurs cosystmes informatiques en constante volution. Pour plus dinformations, suivez lactualit de CA Technologies sur le web (www.ca.com/fr) et sur Twitter (http://twitter.com/ca_france).

----------

